# Florida Hog huntin...!!!!!



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Looks like I will be doing some Hog hunting and hopefully some hog killing in February while in Florida. 

This is my first time hunting hogs and I am excited.

What type of rifle should I take?

I have a friend who says I can borrow his AR-15 if I want......


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

That should be a great time. Make sure you post some pics if you have a successful trip. I am no expert on hog hunting but i hear they are pretty tough. If you take an ar chambered in 223 i would lean towards the heavier bullets. We are trying to find some hogs to hunt in southern ohio and i am leaning towards using a .243 or 25-06. Good luck


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I would use a heavier round, not saying a 223 won't kill them, some use 30-30....I have an old 30 remington semi auto.... I would love to use .....most likely a ak47 or sks with the 154gr soft points....although I have never hunted them either, but will in the future.....maybe even this spring when I am there fishing, just not sure I would have room for the meat along with the fish I hope to bring home
Good luck and please post pictures with a story


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Generally I would advise you to use any round you would use for Deer hunting. I have used my 30-30 with 150 grain bullets. I know guys who use 44 mag rifles (both lever and semi auto) as well as pistols in 44 mag and 45 long colt. No such thing as too much gun in my opinion.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Boars have a thick/tough plate covering their vitals, IMO the .223 in too light. You want something with big/heavy bullets to penetrate and put them down. You do not want to deal with an angry/injured boar in thick cover. A gun/shotgun that is fast handling and has a low power scope or open sights should be good. Good luck.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Well now.... I stabbed this one a few years ago with the knife in the pic. Didn't intend to, wanted to make a primitive bowkill,but things fell apart pretty quick and had to stab him. See right blood behind the front leg.
R


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Now I know this takes the sport out of it but I was talking to a friend down in Florida and he said that they trap them and grain feed them then kill them.. said it makes the meat a ton better.. any one ever heard that before.. Takes all the fun out of it...


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Search "JagerPro" or "Thermal hog hunting" on youtube. Hog hunting at night with thermal optics. pretty freakin sweet. would like to give it a try but if you look on JagerPro's website, a thermal hog hunt isn't cheap


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I personally would not use the .223 round on Hogs. Use something "Beefy". A 12 Gauge slug will knock them silly - and is a favored round in Florida. Are you chasing them with Dogs - or sitting on Stand? :F Oh, I almost forgot - Search for "Pig Internal Organs" (or some kind of search title) to learn about a Hog's Kill Zone. The Lungs are lower in the body compared to a Deer's Lungs. You need to "Aim Low" (aim at the front leg's "elbow") to hit the Heart/Lung area of a Wild Hog.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

wildman said:


> Now I know this takes the sport out of it but I was talking to a friend down in Florida and he said that they trap them and grain feed them then kill them.. said it makes the meat a ton better.. any one ever heard that before.. Takes all the fun out of it...


Yes, they trap and eat some... trap and sell some - depends on the Trapper's agenda.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

RonT said:


> Well now.... I stabbed this one a few years ago with the knife in the pic. Didn't intend to, wanted to make a primitive bowkill,but things fell apart pretty quick and had to stab him. See right blood behind the front leg.
> R


Remind me to never steal your Beer!


----------

